# Cereal for Horses?



## Diamond Sutcliff (Nov 27, 2012)

My friend and I are having a debate: can horses eat Bran Flakes? As in the cereal.

Ingredients: 
Whole grain wheat, wheat bran, sugar, wheat flour, malted barley flour, salt, BHT added to preserve product freshness. 

She says I can use the cereal in the horse treats I'm making, but I'm not so sure. Any thoughts??


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

as far as I know you can use them in treats. Heck, my mini donk loves Frosted mini wheets as treats


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

yep, cereal makes fine homemade horse treats.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Horses love frosted mini wheats. It is a cheap treat and is healthier than candy mints.


----------



## Diamond Sutcliff (Nov 27, 2012)

I should have listened to her. She does seem to know ABSOLUTLEY EVERYTHING about horses, as far as I'm concerned!!!

I made some funky chewy treats last night after I got my first answer. 

Here's the recipe for anyone who's interested:

2 cups crushed Bran Flakes
1 cup water
1/2 cup honey
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon salt

Mix all together. Grease cookie sheet. Place dollops on cookie sheet and bake at 350 for 20 minutes. Note that they won't seem very solid when the first come out of the oven, but I found that leaving them out for a while will make them easier to handle. You can just scrape them off the cookie sheet with a spoon.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Never mind the horse, I would eat those!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

